# My horse ate a plastic bag



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

Hello everyone!

I got a text about a little while ago from my barn owner... saying that my horse had eaten a plastic bag with carrots in it. I don't know when the bag eating occurred. 

She said she had pooped and ate all her dinner fine. But, it's 9:30 at night now. A vet call would be super expensive, and I'm very fortunate to have my parents pay for most of my horsey endeavors. Meaning, I really don't want to ask them to pay for more if it's not absolutely necessary. 

I'm super worried and also a little mad that this was allowed to happen. I know horses are notoriously good at getting themselves into trouble, but this just seemed so preventable. 

What happened (according to BO) was that she had been tied next to a boarder's stall while waiting to be shod. Well, that boarder left a bag of carrots on a ledge at her horse's stall, which my horse got a hold of, and ate. So, either the boarder should have not put her carrots beside my horse, or whoever tied my horse should've a) not tied her beside the bag of carrots or b) moved the bag.

BO said she was told all this by her worker who feeds and does all the chores.

Like I said, I don't know what time this happened. Farrier was here at 12, and my horse was in her stall then because I stopped by to pay him. I assume if it had happened before then, I would've been told. The barn helper usually doesn't get there until 3/4. However, I didn't think the farrier would still be there at 3. And I wasn't told about it until 8ish pm. She said the farrier tried to get the bag, but it was gone by the time he noticed. Meaning, the farrier was still there. It's possible he took a lunch break. I'm assuming this incident happened between 1-4pm. 

I'm not sure what type of bag. It was either a grocery bag, or it was a bag that the carrots would have came in. Either way, big enough for me to be really worried. I assume the bag had carrots in it or else it would've either blown away before she could get a hold of it, or she wouldn't have eaten it in the first place. So, maybe she chewed the bag up into smaller pieces? I don't know!

I'm not expecting BO to watch my horse all night. She'll be stalled because it's cold. I'd really prefer to not have to freeze my butt off all night, but of course, if that's what needs to be done, I'll do it. 

I did some Googling and saw that some people have had horses eat bags and they were fine. But, nobody's going to be there to know if something's happening unless she makes enough noise to wake up BO at her house. 


Also, if something were to happen to my horse, is BO or anyone else responsible in any way? I know they have some sort of insurance liability, but this is something they could've prevented... I've never had anything like this happen before.

I'm just really worried about her.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

I would probably keep an eye on her and keep her in the stall until the bag is seen to come out. It probably will. Also keep an eye for her looking like she doesn't feel right. You should also call the vet and tell them what happened and see what they say. More than likely they will tell you to keep an eye on her. Won't hurt to call just to get their opinion.

Could be worse. One place that I boarded at allowed one of my horses to get a hold of a chlorine tablet and she ate it. That was some vet bills.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm a little late to the thread, so hoping all is well with your horse this morning and she's pooped the bag out. If not, if she's not acting colicky or distressed, I'd add a cup of mineral oil to her feed (each time she's fed) until she does move the bag on out. Of course, at anytime she starts looking worried or uncomfortable, call the vet.


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

How did she do through the night? Hopefully you didn't freeze all night. I should have suggested popping over there in the middle of the night just to look at her but don't know if that is possible for you.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Well, carrots are hard, so I'm guessing she would have chewed them up quite a bit through the bag, not just swallowed it all whole like a dog might do. Most horses are pretty good chewers. That means the bag might have gotten shredded or at least somewhat macerated. My guess is that it would likely get pooped out, but I would have kept a very, very close eye on the horse. How are things this morning? You may see nothing but bits and pieces of plastic in the poop. Definitely do some digging through the poop this morning, assuming there is poop! Let us know how your horse did.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

If you haven't seen any remnants of the bag I would not turn her out with others into a pasture. I would hand walk or put her in a confined space where you can see what she passes.
I would research the amount of time it takes for material to pass through a horse's gut just so you have a better idea as to when the bag might start to pass. A call to the vet clinic could result in some helpful info also.
I would also add vegetable oil to her feed as one suggested just to lubricate things a bit.
Scary.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

One of my friends lives alongside the highway, and her daughter's pony will actively search out and eat plastic bags that blow in from trash thrown out of passing cars. They walk the pasture daily before turning out the horses, but on a windy day, sometimes one will blow in when they are gone and the pony will eat it. 



He's passed them fine so far, but some day he won't... if she sees him eat one, he gets moved into the round pen by the house and watched until it is expelled. One of these days his luck will run out, but he's currently 23, so he's been fine for 15 years.


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

Sorry I didn't respond before now. BO told me she ate and drank fine the next morning. I checked on her around 10 am ish and she was acting normal. She had turned her out into the dry-lot she's usually put in, just without the other horse who's usually with her.

She pooped twice when I was there without any trouble, but no bag in any of the poop. 

There was a small ice-storm Sunday night, so I haven't been able to check on her since Saturday morning. But, BO lives at the barn, and she or her husband feeds in the morning, then turns them out midday, and then brings them in and feeds again at night. I didn't get any texts or calls so I assume she's doing okay - I told BO to call me if she was concerned. 

I had school today, but I should be able to check on her around 3.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Thanks for the update, glad it sounds like she's OK. Maybe she didn't actually eat the bag?


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

ACinATX said:


> Thanks for the update, glad it sounds like she's OK. Maybe she didn't actually eat the bag?


Since I wasn't there, I have absolutely no idea what actually happened. All I was told is that she grabbed a bag of carrots and ate it all. I was also told the farrier attempted to get the bag out but she had eaten it before he got to her. 


I would like to think my horse is smart enough to not eat plastic bags... I've seen her nose her way into a bag to try and get what was in it, but I've never had her straight up eat a bag. She's 

It might be possible the bag blew away out of the barn. However, I think that would've spooked her. Then again, maybe she did spook and they thought it was because she ate the bag. 

I really don't know! It was almost like a game of telephone when it comes to who relayed the message to me. BO's stablehand told her, then BO told me. And I'm not sure if the stablehand was present at the time - I thought she was, but now that I re-read the message, it could've been the farrier who told the stablehand!

I'll keep checking on her regardless!


----------



## Rod (Aug 26, 2009)

15 years or so ago I dayworked for a few days at a ranch while they pregged (pregnancy checked) their cows. The vet used several OB sleeves (a long shoulder length plastic glove) during the day as he checked around 400 cows. The vet hung the used sleeves on a fence behind the chute. Our horses were tied to the other side of the fence. At the end of the day the vet came out one sleeve short of his count and we all assumed that one of the horses ate it. The vet was concerned that the horse would colic and as a preventative measure 'oiled' the two horses that were tied nearest the missing sleeve. 

The vet told us to watch the horses closely for two days for anything unusual. Neither of the horses showed any signs and a couple days later we found the sleeve in the pasture. I guess we were lucky. And I would guess you are too if it's been 3 days since your horse ate the bag. I hope your luck holds!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Horse's digestive systems are pretty short, if he ate that bag he's already discarded it.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I think she will be fine, especially since she sounds like she is by now.

They will do anything for food, it seems... :lol:
Scary though, I hope she continues to be fine. And yeah, who really knows because it's hearsay but maybe the bag really did just blow away or something. *shrugs* Glad you are going to check on her though. Any update today?


----------



## CharlotteThePenguin (Apr 2, 2016)

Yep! I was there a little while ago, and the stable hand found the bag while she was mucking out her stall today! Gross, but thankfully it's out with no issues! So, she did actually eat the bag. Silly horse :icon_rolleyes:


----------



## DreamerR (Dec 17, 2017)

Justice once ate an entire box of cheese it’s. Including the cardboard box, plastic bag, and the cheese it’s. He was fine. I hope it’s the same for you 🙂


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Glad she's ok! Dang, and I thought we owned HORSES, not GOATS!


----------



## LoriF (Apr 3, 2015)

They will eat things that you never thought, believe me. Glad your girl is fine.


----------



## SwissMiss (Aug 1, 2014)

LoriF said:


> They will eat things that you never thought, believe me. Glad your girl is fine.


But as soon as you are trying to convince them to try a new food, they will refuse :rofl:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

SwissMiss said:


> But as soon as you are trying to convince them to try a new food, they will refuse :rofl:


Well YEAH! That's a plot to kill 'em! :shock:


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Well YEAH! That's a plot to kill 'em! :shock:


And they want FULL credit for doing that themselves!!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

greentree said:


> And they want FULL credit for doing that themselves!!!


Yep! Falls right in with "What shall I eat today?" and "How shall I kill myself today?", their 2 most prevalent thoughts.


----------



## evilgreen1 (Mar 15, 2016)

They like to keep us on our toes, glad your mare is ok.

Before I got him, by big gelding ate 5 curly-q light bulbs out of his new stall. He was voicing his displeasure at being moved.

He also sucked up an entire bag of paper napkins as they blew by him in a round pen. 

He also ate a plastic grocery bag.

Zero colic, zero issues.

The day he does colic, I figure I'll just start digging a hole.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

LOL whew! Thank goodness! :lol:


----------



## DollyMama3265 (Jan 28, 2020)

*HELP!!! My Mare ate a plastic bag last night!!!*

So I was feeding my horses last night when i realized i dropped a sandwich bag w/ an apple in it and she was eating it!!!! i gave her veggie oil 4x, i just want to be sure if shell be ok!! plz reply soon, hope this thread isnt dead lol....


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

@DollyMama3265 she should be okay.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

The Lady where George and Crew used to live had ducks. One day she brought home about a dozen loafs of "day-old" sliced sandwich bread to give them, and put it into an empty metal trash can/feed bin in the barn. Unbeknown to her, George followed her in, and while she was otherwise occupied in the tack room, he flipped the lid off of the trash can, and had a party with the bread. I didn't see the carnage, but she told me that he had opened most of the bags, apparently ate _some_ bread from each one, and spread the rest around generously. "Wheee-ee-haw-haw!!
At least two bags were unaccounted for; we figure he ate them, along with who-knows-how-much bread.
And he was eating hay at the feeder when I arrived after a "You'd better get over here . . ." phone call.
He looked a little glassy-eyed, but I figured if he was still eating, he would probably survive, and he did.
After that, we moved the feed bins into the tack room, and the tack into an unoccupied corner of the barn.
Another horse I know once ate some bailing string, and both he and his pet human were pretty miserable with _that_ for a day or two. But "This too will pass." :-D


----------

